# franchises



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Any of you guys ever work on any of these fast food or store franchises. I get calls all the time from these guys all over the country wanting me to bid on franchises. I have a chance to bid on a taco bell but not really sure it is worth the time. I have heard they are worse than your average homeowner as far as wanting and or willingness to pay. Anyone have any experiences good or bad.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Franchises are great gigs after you do the first one usually.
We have done Applebees, Jimmy Johns, and Maurices. Maurices and Jimmy Johns expect THE HIGHEST quality work and will call you back on everything. But as long as you follow all of the rules you will be fine. 

Some good friends of mine from SLC travel the country doing Maurices, 5 Guys Burgers, and Maverick Gas Stations and they make a damn good living doing it. Usually one guy leaves a day earlier then everyone else and hauls a truck and trailer loaded with materials and the other guys follow the next day by air.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Checkers said:


> Franchises are great gigs after you do the first one usually.
> We have done Applebees, Jimmy Johns, and Maurices. Maurices and Jimmy Johns expect THE HIGHEST quality work and will call you back on everything. But as long as you follow all of the rules you will be fine.
> 
> Some good friends of mine from SLC travel the country doing Maurices, 5 Guys Burgers, and Maverick Gas Stations and they make a damn good living doing it. Usually one guy leaves a day earlier then everyone else and hauls a truck and trailer loaded with materials and the other guys follow the next day by air.


Dido ... good advise. Repetition is your friend ... an opportunity to make the wheel rounder rather than reinventing it.


----------

